# 2012 Burton Malavita - Bad Buckle



## theprocess (Sep 9, 2013)

Not adjustable. Spring is probably broken or fatigued. Suggest you swap the buckle with the other binding; you won't be unstrapping the front foot as often (obviously).


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

*small parts, lots of energy*

I kick, wrench and beat the shit out of bindings, those little parts will fail, especially on the back foot. I broke a toe strap a couple weeks ago, just wore it in half after like 150 days (not a clean break, but just like half a break, on a notch-hole). Last year I had the screw for my toe buckle back out and get lost on top of a hike-to cliff/cornice drop :dizzy:

All this on '12 Vitas, best binding I've owned the last 5 years (out of 4 or 5) by a fucking LONGSHOT, I LOVE THEM.

All of these failures have occurred on other bindings I have owned as well. I kicked the "auto" system to complete disintegrated shit on the rear binding of a pair of k2s, had the only buckle on some Contrabands fail at the top of a run....

99% of this shit can be fixed at the hill for >$10 which is what I usually do.


----------



## theprocess (Sep 9, 2013)

snowklinger said:


> I kick, wrench and beat the shit out of bindings...
> All this on '12 Vitas, best binding I've owned the last 5 years (out of 4 or 5) by a fucking LONGSHOT, I LOVE ...
> 99% of this shit can be fixed at the hill for >$10 which is what I usually do.


Reasons why I ride Burton binders :thumbsup:


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

snowklinger said:


> I kick, wrench and beat the shit out of bindings, those little parts will fail, especially on the back foot. I broke a toe strap a couple weeks ago, just wore it in half after like 150 days (not a clean break, but just like half a break, on a notch-hole). Last year I had the screw for my toe buckle back out and get lost on top of a hike-to cliff/cornice drop :dizzy:
> 
> All this on '12 Vitas, best binding I've owned the last 5 years (out of 4 or 5) by a fucking LONGSHOT, I LOVE THEM.
> 
> ...


I have to admit, the 2012 Vitas are so far in the front running for favorite bindings I've used. I'd get another pair but the problem is I'm a 7.5, tweener for sizes and am afraid with the more restrictive patterns I won't get it centered.

Oddly enough I just dusted off my old 2011 K2 auto uprises to slap on a WWW this past weekend and even though I originally didn't like them, I found a way to get them to work decently enough. Originally, if I adjusted so the toe strap was snug, they were too tight to fit my boot in easily. If I loosened them they'd be too loose. But now when I tighten the heel strap, I tug on it which pulls the toe straps down. Much better fit now.

But back to the 2012 Vitas. Comfy, good ratchets, they were probably the best binding I've used so far. If I can find a new pair in mediums I might buy one just because.


----------



## MeanJoe (Jul 20, 2011)

Thanks for the input all. I did in fact swap the buckle with a $9.00 generic buckle while at the hill/resort so I could keep riding and Burton is sending me an actual replacement buckle.

I've been riding a long time, 20+ years, and always on Burton bindings. I've just never and a buckle fail without an obvious reason or without prolonged wear. 4 days on the bindings and nothing seemingly broken seemed very odd.

MeanJoe


----------

